# "PLB" they are getting small & they work.



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

I just picked up my new Personal Locator Beacon, the ACR "ResQLink" model# PLB-375 and it is small but powerful.

I had a difficult ego Resistance to this decision. I did not want to accept that I might need to someday be rescued. In more than 40+ years of professionally guiding others, and thousands of solo expeditions in Alaska, I had always relied on myself to rescue myself, no matter what the trauma.

(Being old SUCKS, but it is more gooooder than the alternative).


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

*not yet*

New to forum and am glad to see another Alaskan. Haven't needed one yet but someday probably.

The whole world sucks, America sucks a lot less and Alaska don't suck at all.


----------



## purecaffeine (Nov 2, 2011)

I got a McMurdo FastFind this year - hopefully I won't have to use it, but I have been airlifted out of the bush once before* and if something goes wrong again I don't want to have to rely on mobile phone reception.

* don't ask me why I fell off a cliff - I have no recollection.


----------

